# making up gaviscon infant



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

my lo has been given gaviscon for reflux and i am finding it a real pain as i am out alot and have a toddler too. the problem is it says you have to give it immediately after mixing... i am wondering if i could mix 3 or 4 doses up in the morning and use them when i need them - would there be any harm in doing this?   thanks  

forgot to say i am breast feeding so i cant put it into the milk


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kooks,

All the info I can find on it says to mix immediately before use   I've never made it up personally   (I know, useless Pharmacist   ) and I'm guessing that you couldn't really leave it too long as it does kind of foam up to form a protective layer in the stomach when you ingest it, but not sure if it would do this if you mix it and leave it for a while in a bottle instead.

Sorry can't be of more help
Maz x


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

hi mazv thanks, i thought it would be something like that - never mind i'll have to just try my best


----------

